# Flying with Pets in Mexico



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

For my move to Mexico City, I'm flying out of Culiacan on Volaris on July 31. My current school employer is paying for that. I have spoken to a Volaris rep on the phone, and he assured me that I can have all three of my cats in cargo as long as they are in separate approved carriers and have the appropriate veterinary paperwork. I will pre-pay for that during this coming week. The flight will be either a very early morning flight or an evening flight, as those are the only two nonstops that Volaris runs from Culiacan to the DF, and this is good because it means that we won't be dealing with midday heat.

The alternative was finding a driver to take me, the cats, and my (fairly minimal) belongings from Culiacan to Mexico City. But that looked to be pretty expensive, it might not be easy to find a willing driver with an enclosed truck, and the thought of the cats suffering 14 hours on the road didn't sit well with me. With the flight option, the trauma time is minimized, because the flight is only an hour and a half. And overall, I think the cost is cheaper. I fly for free, the cats in cargo cost about $200 US, and I will have my belongings brought to Mexico City by one of several reputable movers with offices here in Culiacan.

Has anyone here flown within Mexico with pets?


----------

